# If you just Uber and not Lyft, please reconsider!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Since I started driving for Lyft, my Lyft riders reminded me that people are not that bad after all...

Uber pax are misrepresenting the Good Will people might have.

I get close to 50% of my passengers tipping me with Lyft. I am the same exact person and personality. I am not doing anything different at all. I am not bringing any subject related to Lyft or Uber and most of the time I answer probe questions from riders. But if they are willing to tell about their jobs, I try to be relevant and ask proper degree of non-intrusive questions to learn more and not more than what they are already ready to share with me.

End result: My Lyft income after all deductions is higher than the original Lyft fare and this is due to the tips I get. People tip me more with Lyft than Lyft cuts from me!

I will strongly advice for anyone and everyone to make sure that they also drive for Lyft. and make sure you increase Lyft customer base by whatever legit way you can.

people are good after all.... try Lyft and you will see... Uber is a disgrace... It makes everyone be a jerk and get away with it... it plays to people's ignorance in the name of making more money.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't suppose lift is offering any sort of incentive to drive for them?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I don't suppose lift is offering any sort of incentive to drive for them?


the tip option being there is good enough an incentive for me to drive for them. It makes huge difference.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, and thank you. I will probably do it, especially after that the last two weeks of driving... The guarantee has been a non-factor, non-existent for me. I assume we are in the final weeks of the Winter warm-up anyway. The guarantee was the only thing that stopped me from doing Lyft before now.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

Guarantees work if you have a good place to hide, in my case I do not. I agree, Lyft is better they just need to improve the trip detail info so I can check my history better and audit loss tolls etc., I've caught them at this and got a stupid response about my needing to audit my trip info to verify all tolls get paid. This is near impossible to do without using separate sunpass transponders given they don't give you the trip beginning and end times. That's my only beef with Lyft.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Getting $2 tip on a $3.20 minimum fare is great. Takes most of the bite out of low rates really.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> the tip option being there is good enough an incentive for me to drive for them. It makes huge difference.


I've had similar experiences with Lyft but there are so few Lyft customers these days, I think Uber's strategy of cutting prices is really having an effect on them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I forgot to mention, they have a Power Driver Bonus. It kicks in after 30 hours and 90% acceptance for 10% on top. after 50 hours, bonus is 20%.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

Hard to keep 90% acceptance when pings are coming from 15 minutes away; I almost made the 10% bonus last week, I thought I had and then found I was an hour short on the prime time. I don't play the accept and keep riding till they cancel game, it's just not me. I have a good rating though, over 4.9 so if they want to can me over the acceptance rate issue it'll be their loss.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Yes, and thank you. I will probably do it, especially after that the last two weeks of driving... The guarantee has been a non-factor, non-existent for me. I assume we are in the final weeks of the Winter warm-up anyway. The guarantee was the only thing that stopped me from doing Lyft before now.


Some markets have referral bonuses and lyft pays back some of the 20% they charge if you drive 30 hours or more


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Some markets have referral bonuses and lyft pays back some of the 20% they charge if you drive 30 hours or more


Referral bonuses are also good. I started actively using my promo codes. Each week I get $20+ in referral money from Uber+Lyft. Not very good, but better than nothing.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Referral bonuses are also good. I started actively using my promo codes. Each week I get $20+ in referral money from Uber+Lyft. Not very good, but better than nothing.


$20 bonus is the equivalent of 2-3 hours of additional driving without the risk and hassle


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Another day and same thing: I had LYFT and Uber apps both running. Tips made the difference with Lyft. 5 Lyft fares netted me 1 dollar less than 9 Uber rides. Tips were the breaking point again. When presented the option, people tip. The evil is Uber, not the pax.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I don't suppose lift is offering any sort of incentive to drive for them?


In a way, Lyft is offering an incentive. Use this coupon (edit in your own promo code) and you'll get $10 every time it gets used. I have made over $200 in the past couple weeks just on these coupons alone.

http://www.anmandco.com/DL/LyftCouponShare.docx

Every time I pick up an Uber pax, I ask if they have ever ridden Lyft. If the answer is 'no,' I give them this coupon and then $10 shows up for me within a couple days.

Plus, when you drive Lyft paxs, you find a much, much lower ******bag factor...and tips!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I just dropped off a Uber pax. She Said she checked both Lyft and Uber for nearest car. I was the only car available for both Uber and Lyft. Lyft says I am 5 minutes away from pax and this is true. Uber says I am 2 minutes away and pax calls Uber!

Do you see how evil that is? Uber lies to pax and driver by understating the true ETA in order to facilitate the transaction.

Lyft says it as it is and loses the business.

The evil is Uber, not the pax.

Lyft has to survive and continue to be more driver friendly. If we, the drivers, who are being hurt the most from Uber practices don't help the better of the two (Lyft) no one will.

We will improve our prospects one driver and one rider at a time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I just dropped off a Uber pax. She Said she checked both Lyft and Uber for nearest car. I was the only car available for both Uber and Lyft. Lyft says I am 5 minutes away from pax and this is true. Uber says I am 2 minutes away and pax calls Uber!
> 
> Do you see how evil that is? Uber lies to pax and driver b understating the true ETA in order to facilitate the transaction.
> 
> ...


Well stated. That is why I actively market Lyft to my Uber paxs, but I never market Uber to my Lyft paxs. Why should I?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

As time goes on and I give relatively more Lyft rides, I realized that 60% of my Lyft customers actually tip vs. less than 10% of my Uber customers!

I strongly suggest everyone to promote Lyft with whatever way they can.

at the end of the week, the referral fees, tips and larger cancel fees add up and make rideshare on Lyft platform more profitable. Uber should not be allowed to crush all competition. Lyft is the lesser of the evil. I strongly recommend taking action and using Lyft if it is available in your market.


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

does lyft ask pax to rate their driver?? is the driver will be cut out the system if their rate below average?? i have been thinking about doing lyft and uber at the same time.. is it a good idea?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ext7484 said:


> does lyft ask pax to rate their driver?? is the driver will be cut out the system if their rate below average?? i have been thinking about doing lyft and uber at the same time.. is it a good idea?


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

lol... i hate the rating system.. they should just give the PAX 2 option "KEEP This DRIVEr" or "FIRED him" instead of rate 1 2 3 4 5..


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ext7484 said:


> lol... i hate the rating system.. they should just give the PAX 2 option "KEEP This DRIVEr" or "FIRED him" instead of rate 1 2 3 4 5..


We all hate every system when it is still in the making. Rating system ideally should help improve both the driver and rider experience. But in the abundance of drivers, it can also be used to vote some people out of the island. If drivers were not too many, low rating drivers would have been tolarated/rehabilitated and not fired.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got my weekly Lyft statement. Tips I got are more than Lyft cut! We have to use Lyft wherever available. With Uber people are inconvenienced for tipping. Also I noticed another thing. When I finish the trip in Lyft, the pax phone immediately updates and is ready for their action. With Uber many times I finish trip, give star rating, submit and go online and nothing in customer screen. Lyft pax screen updating fast and while they are still in the car is another reason we get more tips with Lyft.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i mean other than the tip option, im not buying that Lyft is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much different than Uber
and as for better pax, people dont use both Uber and Lyft? they only choose one of the 2?
from what Im reading, people seem to get tips for like 75% of their trip, true?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i mean other than the tip option, im not buying that Lyft is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much different than Uber
> and as for better pax, people dont use both Uber and Lyft? they only choose one of the 2?
> from what Im reading, people seem to get tips for like 75% of their trip, true?


I get tips more than 50% of the time. The tip amount exceeds Lyft cut.
All other claims are baseless from my experience. People are the same. Even University kids tip when using Lyft. But I have never seen one tip when using Uber. I picked up a guy with Lyft from a Motel in the getto, and he tipped!

If Uber wasn't an asshole company that it is and if it wasn't destroying the fabric of society, we would have been getting tips via TIP button.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I get tips more than 50% of the time. The tip amount exceeds Lyft cut.
> All other claims are baseless from my experience. People are the same. Even University kids tip when using Lyft. But I have never seen one tip when using Uber. I picked up a guy with Lyft from a Motel in the getto, and he tipped!
> 
> If Uber wasn't an asshole company that it is and if it wasn't destroying the fabric of society, we would have been getting tips via TIP button.


well i can certainly vouch that tips are rare and in between on Uber
the high talk of tips ALONE makes me want to sign up for Lyft


----------



## ZoeW101 (Dec 3, 2014)

I totally agree with this thread! I've been working on my own startup to help people optimize their time in ridesharing and other on-demand apps/companies and in the last week we've helped 5 people increase their earnings between $300-500 a week in SF as a result of switching from Uber to Lyft. The fact you get back $$ after driving for 3o or 50 hours actually makes a HUGE difference.

You can check out our site at opusforwork.com, you can take a look at different companies or send us a note if you'd like to chat about how best to maximize your time. We send out weekly newsletters with info/updates about the space, pay changes, and tips!

The best way to maximize your pay is to maximize your time, and I truly believe that.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Tried doing Lyft for the first time on Monday. I worked about 4 hours, did 5 rides, all of them were for Uber. I didn't get one call for Lyft, so had to keep taking the Uber rides.


----------



## ZoeW101 (Dec 3, 2014)

What time were you working?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

ZoeW101 said:


> What time were you working?


I was around 900 am -1300. Didn't expect it to be too busy, and Lyft only showed me as being logged on for 50 minutes of that time frame. This was in Orange County. Uber was shown to be surging most of that time.


----------



## ZoeW101 (Dec 3, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I was around 900 am -1300. Didn't expect it to be too busy, and Lyft only showed me as being logged on for 50 minutes of that time frame. This was in Orange County. Uber was shown to be surging most of that time.


Hmm, interesting. That's definitely post commuting time. There aren't that many on-demand services you could do in OC outside of ridesharing. I might be able to get you some info on Lyft peak times/pay in OC so we could compare to Uber. How many hours are you trying to work a week? And do you have preferred days?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Uber/Lyft is my 3rd job, so I mostly just do it various weeknights and Sunday nights from around 9 pm until sometime between midnight ant 3 or 4 am.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok, you all talked me in to it. After 7 months of dedicated service to Uber, tonight I am applying to be a Lyft driver as well.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Well... Lyft is not all that great here in Boston. Way too many drivers on the road and not enough demand. Today was pretty good day with lyft but very hard to get riders majority of times.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Dcspride said:


> Well... Lyft is not all that great here in Boston. Way too many drivers on the road and not enough demand. Today was pretty good day with lyft but very hard to get riders majority of times.


That doesn't change the fact that Lyft is better for drivers overall.
In Uber we pay safe rider fee. Lyft takes it from the pax. This fee alone amounts to replacing my car every 3-4 years.

Uber prevents tipping with lies and misrepresentations and makes it extremely inconvenient to pax to tip. Lyft tips average more than what Lyft cuts from me. End result is I get the full fare.

When you arrive in Uber, pax still us not there and often way too late. It exceeds 5 minutes almost more than half the time. With Lyft, pax is more punctual. Ride aputomatically starts after 3 minutes. Pax has incentive to move their asses and quickly as it costs them.

With Uber when you hit arrived you cannot see the destination. With Lyft you can see it and you can plan for the trip until the pax gets in the car.

More Lyft riders sit in the front seat, treat you like a friend and give you better ratings.

Uber riders mostly jump to back seat and some just to the seat right behind me! This is annoying.

Overall Lyft customer base must grow and as drivers we have to fight for that. We have to intelligently encourage all riders and drivers to also use the Lyft platform.

Our cars depreciate fast and if I can get enough Lyft riders, the tip money and safe rider fee alone can help me upgrade my car every 3-4 years. This is the money Uber steals from us by taking safe rider fee and preventing tipping.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Ok, you all talked me in to it. After 7 months of dedicated service to Uber, tonight I am applying to be a Lyft driver as well.


The first thing Uber drivers notice when they start driving Lyft is a much lower ******bag factor. That's because Lyft is marketed to kind, considerate people, whereas Uber is marketed more toward self-important twits.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> The first thing Uber drivers notice when they start driving Lyft is a much lower ******bag factor. That's because Lyft is marketed to kind, considerate people, whereas Uber is marketed more toward self-important twits.


Yup, uber tends to scrape the bottom of the barrel. Well maybe "tends" is putting it mildly.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Yup, uber tends to scrape the bottom of the barrel. Well maybe "tends" is putting it mildly.


Uber's tag line is "Everybody's private driver." The problem, of course, is that far too many Uber riders actually buy into and believe such nonsense.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber's tag line is "Everybody's private driver." The problem, of course, is that far too many Uber riders actually buy into and believe such nonsense.


Yup, and unfortunately most of those type treat you like an indentured servant. But on the upside at least we don't have to wear those prissy uniforms.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Yup, and unfortunately most of those type treat you like an indentured servant. But on the upside at least we don't have to wear those prissy uniforms.


I'm starting to think I may want to dress like Sgt. Schultz and adopt a German accent.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm starting to think I may want to dress like Sgt. Schultz and adopt a German accent.


Of course if you ever got pulled over, or questioned about any of uber's policies, you could use the coined Schultz phrase............


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Of course if you ever got pulled over, or questioned about any of uber's policies, you could use the coined Schultz phrase............


I know nuuu-think!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I just got my weekly Lyft statement. Tips I got are more than Lyft cut! We have to use Lyft wherever available. With Uber people are inconvenienced for tipping. Also I noticed another thing. When I finish the trip in Lyft, the pax phone immediately updates and is ready for their action. With Uber many times I finish trip, give star rating, submit and go online and nothing in customer screen. Lyft pax screen updating fast and while they are still in the car is another reason we get more tips with Lyft.


This week my Lyft tips more than covered the juice paid to Lyft. What's not to love? Ya know, not matter how you slice it, Lyft is just superior to Uber all the way around.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Ok, you all talked me in to it. After 7 months of dedicated service to Uber, tonight I am applying to be a Lyft driver as well.


If you think I should get the $50.00 Lyft referral money for you joining Lyft, drop your email address into my Inbox


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Another day and same thing: I had LYFT and Uber apps both running. Tips made the difference with Lyft. 5 Lyft fares netted me 1 dollar less than 9 Uber rides. Tips were the breaking point again. When presented the option, people tip. The evil is Uber, not the pax.


I haven't seen those results myself. When I was driving both platforms, my Lyft trips cost me more (further to to get to the pick-up) and average tip on Lyft was just $2-3. For me, my Uber trips are more and closer to get to, and even without a tip function in the app, the 2 of 10 pax that do tip are very generous, often 100% or more of the fare. So with Uber I still manage to average 18-20% in weekly tips... but at a lower cost than driving Lyft.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Since I started driving for Lyft, my Lyft riders reminded me that people are not that bad after all...
> 
> Uber pax are misrepresenting the Good Will people might have.
> 
> ...


Lyft gets you driving right away. I am not sure why it is taking Uber so long, but I started the Lyft process Wednesday and all I need is the test ride Monday to start driving. I plan on using both, but I will be driving for Lyft first due to the easy new driver process they have.


----------

